# Jb 10/21



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Headed out about 630 this morning and headed out to JB! Water was amazing when i got there so i shoved off! Made bait very easy then headed out! Nothin really to write home about! All i caught were 6 sharks! Then the wind picked up and it got nasty so i headed in! I really need to get out to Navarre but its hard to do when im less than 5 min away from were i launch on Johnsons beach!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Heres a few pics!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, big smoker kings at Navarre right now. Got two giants yesterday. Water was gross there though...tiny jellyfish and murky green water.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel ya man. I too live less than a mile from JB which makes it tough to go anywhere else as when I did and swell info was calling it flat for Navarre, it turned out to be about 2-3. Waste of an hour drive...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea ive found swell info lies! Lol


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

spec-tacular! said:


> Yea ive found swell info lies! Lol


Used to be really bad for predicting Navarre Beach, but its gotten better this year. Seems the beach has changed a lot the last year. I remember it being much deeper in the surf while launching there 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I looked for you Spectacular. Corey and I launched about 8:30. Had a tough time finding bait, but managed 3 or 4 hard tails. I caught a BIG shark that kind of spooked me. It was close to the size of a full grown porpoise. It hit on a free-lined hard tail on a steel leader with no duster. It ran my drag a while, then dove deep, then came back up out of the water near me with line going slack. It spun around in the air and landed on my 30# braid and broke it with a huge splash. I'm guessing it was around 200 lbs. maybe a spinner shark by the way it spun around?


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention that we saw tons of rays and mullet schooling.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

some advise on navarre weather if its a cool north wind around 10 to 15 at home but the weather chanel has it as north northeast at navarre it will tend to get a little rough where as anywhere 15 miles or more east or west will be almost slick but remember it works both ways if u get a north northwest wind blowing in dirty water with a chop over west u may hit navarre and its slick and pretty just pick your days and learn the weather paterns it sux these days with gas prices back 10 years ago i would drive ft walton to pickens pier and back on 5$ in gas now that same drive is 20$ makes it alot harder to go on a scouting trip for new areas


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea i saw all the rays and mullet!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Easy fix. Just check Navarrebeachpiercam.com


----------

